# New to Dish ... Hopper or 722



## dolfin99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I ordered the 722 and it will be installed on Thursday. However, I am now questioning my decision on the 722.

I have one HDTV and one SDTV that will be hooked up. I would like to record multiple shows (Discovery and NICK) at the same time while watching another channel (ABC or ESPN) on one TV and CBS or NFL on the other TV. 

I am being told that I cannot do this with the 722. Can I do this with the hopper? It will be an additional $11 for the hopper, but I am unsure which option to go with. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

A single ViP722 isn't going to get you where you want to go.

If you have access to your networks via OTA:

A ViP722K with an dual tuner OTA cartridge will get you most of the way there (not ESPN and NFL while two other channels are recording -- unless the two recording channels are OTA).

A Hopper/Joey system with an OTA tuner dongle will work

Without OTA access:

A two DVR system with some fairly significant compromises (you would have to watch some programming on the other TV).

IIRC, the Hoppers can't currently share with each other so that's not going to help much with seeing all recordings on both TVs


To offer a more specific answer, you'll have to be entirely specific about your worst-case recording scenario with respect to what channels are involved and when.


----------



## dolfin99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Please excuse my ignorance, but hat is OTA? Also, the receiver I ordered was a Duo DVR. I have cable internet if that matters at all. 

I will try to be as specific as possible, but please bear with me as this is my first jump into DVR or Dish. 

Currently, I have cable hooked up with a coaxial cable. The box is hooked up to a HDTV ready TV and I have one other TV that is an HD TV (please disregard my SD comment in my initial post) and is hooked up via coaxial cable. 

The main TV is in the living room and will record mainly programs from Discovery, NICK, Disney and other primetime shows (there may be other recordings thrown in there).

My sons TV will only be used to watch family programming (NICK, Disney, etc....) and he will occasionally watch recorded family programs in his TV.


Here is a scenario:

My son watches either a recorded show or a live family station, while I watch a primetime show and record a primetime show and possibly something from the Discovery channel.

Can you also watch two recorded shows and record a show at the same time? 



I sincerely hope this helps you and I am thoroughly confused here and don't want to get something that won't work for me.


----------



## dolfin99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Also, I heard that I could get a wireless adapter for the hopper. 

Besides being able to get blockbuster movies, what is the benefit of having wireless capability on the hopper?


Thank you much.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"harsh" said:


> IIRC, the Hoppers can't currently share with each other so that's not going to help much with seeing all recordings on both TVs


Two Hoppers CAN see each others' recordings.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

OTA is over the air, free tv via an external antenna.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

722 DUO receiver has 2 TUNERS and can watch or record 2 channels off a satellite signal.
Hopper has 3 TUNERS and can watch or record 3 channels.

If you want to record 2 channels and watch 2 more channels at the same time you will need 2 722s or 2 Hoppers.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

boba said:


> 722 DUO receiver has 2 TUNERS and can watch or record 2 channels off a satellite signal.
> Hopper has 3 TUNERS and can watch or record 3 channels.
> 
> If you want to record 2 channels and watch 2 more channels at the same time you will need 2 722s or 2 Hoppers.


Unless you get a 722k, and an OTA (over-the-air) tuner, which will record 2 shows at the same time from an antenna.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

722 (non-k) has a built in OTA Tuner that will allow recording two DISH channels and one OTA channel, while watching a recorded program or any variation there of. That's that maximum usage for that model.

722k requires a separately purchased OTA module that gives you two OTA tuners. That adds one more OTA channel to record or just watch. Two DISH, Two OTA.

With my 722, I basically have three tuners, one OTA only and two DISH tuners that can record your locals if you have them in your plan. So you can tie up two tuners, one DISH, one OTA and have a DISH tuner that will allow you to be able to watch any channel that you have available. Or tie up the two DISH tuners and watch one OTA channel. OR tie up all three and watch something you recorded or downloaded via VOD (you'll need your box to be connected to the Internet for most of the VOD programming).

I hope this helps.

. . . fb


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Another peculiarity of the 722k with the OTA module is that the first OTA tuner is available to the TV1 output and the second OTA tuner is available to the TV2 output. On the 722 the OTA tuner is only available live to the TV1 output.


----------



## dolfin99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the great information.


----------



## dolfin99 (Nov 27, 2012)

BTW, I went ahead and changed the order to a hopper.


----------

